# Egyptian activists call for "Day of Anger" against torture



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

***PLEASE NOTE**

The link below contains the story - however there is a disturbing non-family friendly photograph / video of torture which some people might not wish to see *

Egyptian activists call for "Day of Anger" against torture | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Egyptian activists have declared Friday a "Day of Anger," calling on supporters to raise an outcry against police-sponsored acts of torture.

Organizers of the Popular Campaign to Support ElBaradei and the 6 of April movement, said in a statement posted on their website Thursday the campaign will begin Friday evening at an unspecified location.

The released statement requested those who would like to participate to "create any kind of noise, in any way they see fit, and in any place they prefer, even their own balcony, or their workplace, or their cars," while emphasizing there should be "a total lack of friction with security."

The statement exhorted participants to stop immediately if they are confronted by security forces or move to a different location.

Activists in 10 governorates, including Cairo, will partake in the planned demonstration they dubbed "Friday of Anger," according to the statement.

Tensions are on the rise in the lead-up to Sunday's parliamentary elections. Violent clashes between Coptic protesters and police officers in Giza on Wednesday caused one confirmed casuality and dozens of injuries.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> ***PLEASE NOTE**
> 
> The link below contains the story - however there is a disturbing non-family friendly photograph / video of torture which some people might not wish to see *
> 
> ...


Yes Horus this is the dark side of Egypt that you never get to see when you are a tourist,but the longer you live there and the more you will realise how terrible they treat their own people.....and also what a corrupt country it is as well.It's not all sunshine and blue seas.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

There is no freedom of speech


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No there is no freedom of speech here.
Egypt is not high on human rights.
5? years ago there was a refugee camp outside the main mosque in Mohandiseen and they wanted to move the people so that they could set up the Ramadan tent... so what happend?
They arrived in the middle of the night to move the people and shot dead 20 plus.. all in front of the United nations offices.
Your life is worth nothing here unless you are what Egyptians call "A very high man" or you hold the passport of a country that gives huge amounts of money to the country


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No there is no freedom of speech here.
> Egypt is not high on human rights.
> 5? years ago there was a refugee camp outside the main mosque in Mohandiseen and they wanted to move the people so that they could set up the Ramadan tent... so what happend?
> They arrived in the middle of the night to move the people and shot dead 20 plus.. all in front of the United nations offices.
> Your life is worth nothing here unless you are what Egyptians call "A very high man" or you hold the passport of a country that gives huge amounts of money to the country


I take it they don't have a problem with gypsys like we do in the UK then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I take it they don't have a problem with gypsys like we do in the UK then




Very bad taste!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> There is no freedom of speech


Agree with you and don't regret my time in egypt as wouldn't have missed it for the world but at the end of the day enough was enough and got to hate the life there,but you have to go and see for yourself and will be very interesting to hear from you in a years time and see what your views are then.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

The first year is full of cultural shocks. You can't help comparing everyday life here to home.

Then just as your over that you find other things you hear such as the corruption, people beaten up in custody, death shocking. Then as time goes on you find yourself reading the same story but in new like stories over and over. Your start to notice things beyond the glossy side. Soon whatever news you hear or read will no longer 'shock' you. Your start to think well that don't surprise me it's Egypt. I don't mean that in a bad way.

Gawd when I first came I was walking here in Alex's. I came across 2 kids with no shoes on their feet and torn clothing. Dirty. They were looking for food in the rubbish bins and eating whatever they found. I couldn't resist it and I didn't wanna just give them money in case some adult they 'belong' to took it (cause you do hear of that too!). So went and brought them something from McD's. The two kids ate like it was their first meal! The locals looked at me like I just commited a crime. I couldn't help it. That must of been one of the bigger shocks for me!! 

I too though, like many others do not regret coming here if anything makes me feel lucky to be able to change whatever I would like in my life. I thought I had a tough life in the UK before I came here, now I know different. (I hope that makes sense!)


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> The first year is full of cultural shocks. You can't help comparing everyday life here to home.
> 
> Then just as your over that you find other things you hear such as the corruption, people beaten up in custody, death shocking. Then as time goes on you find yourself reading the same story but in new like stories over and over. Your start to notice things beyond the glossy side. Soon whatever news you hear or read will no longer 'shock' you. Your start to think well that don't surprise me it's Egypt. I don't mean that in a bad way.
> 
> ...


The only word for that is heart breaking and I hope I never have to see that in my life - ever


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> The only word for that is heart breaking and I hope I never have to see that in my life - ever




If you come to Cairo you will see it daily....


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Despite all the problems we have in the UK with the hand out system I am glad that we do not have it to this extent - however there are many children in this country who don't have a winter coat and the UK has one of the highest rates of child poverty for a developed country -

I can only imagine what is like in Egypt however the UK gives money to other countries rather than tackling our own innate problems of a hidden population of people such as children who don't have a voice and suffer the most.

Harrowing but much more I am sure over there than here and makes me feel very selfish.

Poverty in the UK: a summary of facts and figures | Child Poverty Action Group


"It is higher in the UK than in comparable countries, which means we can be more effective in tackling it.

Poverty rates in the UK are driven by entrenched inequalities of income, wealth and power. Policy makers need to combat these inequalities in order to build a fairer and more sustainable future for the UK"


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Something I noticed here is children's clothing is not much cheaper than the UK. It's around the same price (unbranded of course!). In setting my lad up with all the usual things such as vests, babygros and so on as well as day wear I swear I could of done it for less over there. There you can find some nice things just by taking the time walking around car boot sales and charity shops when it comes to kids under say the age of 5? (before the 'wear it out' age). Same for all the other stuff I had to buy too for him all was around the same cost of the UK (Even toys!). So it does make me wonder how they manage to do it here! 

Even the formula milk here is around the same cost of the UK. The Egyptian Goverment do have one brand they sell for half price for low income families but many struggle to pay for that too. My mother in law was trying to make me give my boy yoghurt when he was just 2 months in hope to save me some money!! The normal ones are around 38LE a tin, 400grams about half a weeks worth (in UK we buy them in 900grams sizes). The goverment funded one is 17LE. And that use to be 3LE too but they upped the price as coffee shop owners were buying it to use it as 'milk' in their customers drinks!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Something I noticed here is children's clothing is not much cheaper than the UK. It's around the same price (unbranded of course!). In setting my lad up with all the usual things such as vests, babygros and so on as well as day wear I swear I could of done it for less over there. There you can find some nice things just by taking the time walking around car boot sales and charity shops when it comes to kids under say the age of 5? (before the 'wear it out' age). Same for all the other stuff I had to buy too for him all was around the same cost of the UK (Even toys!). So it does make me wonder how they manage to do it here!
> 
> Even the formula milk here is around the same cost of the UK. The Egyptian Goverment do have one brand they sell for half price for low income families but many struggle to pay for that too. My mother in law was trying to make me give my boy yoghurt when he was just 2 months in hope to save me some money!! The normal ones are around 38LE a tin, 400grams about half a weeks worth (in UK we buy them in 900grams sizes). The goverment funded one is 17LE. And that use to be 3LE too but they upped the price as coffee shop owners were buying it to use it as 'milk' in their customers drinks!


They would probably use camel milk if they could


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Something I noticed here is children's clothing is not much cheaper than the UK. It's around the same price (unbranded of course!). In setting my lad up with all the usual things such as vests, babygros and so on as well as day wear I swear I could of done it for less over there. There you can find some nice things just by taking the time walking around car boot sales and charity shops when it comes to kids under say the age of 5? (before the 'wear it out' age). Same for all the other stuff I had to buy too for him all was around the same cost of the UK (Even toys!). So it does make me wonder how they manage to do it here!
> 
> Even the formula milk here is around the same cost of the UK. The Egyptian Goverment do have one brand they sell for half price for low income families but many struggle to pay for that too. My mother in law was trying to make me give my boy yoghurt when he was just 2 months in hope to save me some money!! The normal ones are around 38LE a tin, 400grams about half a weeks worth (in UK we buy them in 900grams sizes). The goverment funded one is 17LE. And that use to be 3LE too but they upped the price as coffee shop owners were buying it to use it as 'milk' in their customers drinks!




Yes I found that with childrens clothing and there are no charity shops here.

Typical government policy.. hit the poor where it hurts.. trying to feed their children.

They should set up clinics where you buy your National health milk for your babies and you must hand over your id and have it registered that you are buying milk.. so that they dont hire out the id. This would also generate jobs.

People praise the fact that power is subsidised but who benefits?.. the rich run multiple power users plus of course they run A.C all summer and heating in the winter so in fact they benefit more than the poor man that lives in two rooms.
Subsidised power should only be for the less well off families and with the money being saved perhaps the government could then give free school meals in public schools plus a bottle of milk.
This is really the land where the rich get richer and the poor get poorer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> They would probably use camel milk if they could




Camel milk is nutritiousness and of course children are raised on it.. what do you think the Bedouin give their children?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Camel milk is nutritiousness and of course children are raised on it.. what do you think the Bedouin give their children?


I have had buffalo milk in Egypt...tasted nice..bit like yoghurt or buttermilk

I cannot begin to describe the effects or I will get an infraction


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I found that with childrens clothing and there are no charity shops here.
> 
> Typical government policy.. hit the poor where it hurts.. trying to feed their children.
> 
> ...


I agree with that. You often hear of fights in the subsided bread queue's too. Shows the desperation the people have here for just the basics.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh and also perhaps train the nurses who give the immunizations to the children (the standard WHO ones) with some compassion! The health office where my son had his first lot broke my heart I almost slapped them! They lay out the child onto their desk then 'JAB'! There's no real care in it. I refused to take him again. If he's behind any I'll get him caught up when I'm home. I'd rather he be behind a little bit than put him through that.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Oh and also perhaps train the nurses who give the immunizations to the children (the standard WHO ones) with some compassion! The health office where my son had his first lot broke my heart I almost slapped them! They lay out the child onto their desk then 'JAB'! There's no real care in it. I refused to take him again. If he's behind any I'll get him caught up when I'm home. I'd rather he be behind a little bit than put him through that.


I learnt last night a friend of mine's nephew (2 month old baby!) just passed away after getting some routine jab in Cairo...that is so heart breaking and of course, they will have no way of finding out what exacly killed him  Nothing can bring him back but is the lack of accountability that is mind boggling! So they kill your baby and that's it, life is cheap, there are too many babies in Egypt anyway, who cares sort of attitude


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:focus:

Daily News Egypt video clip on last night protests

YouTube - Fresh Protests in Cairo Ahead of Egypt Election


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

That's is so sad; but there will be no little Horus or Horri (is that plural lol) running around


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I learnt last night a friend of mine's nephew (2 month old baby!) just passed away after getting some routine jab in Cairo...that is so heart breaking and of course, they will have no way of finding out what exacly killed him  Nothing can bring him back but is the lack of accountability that is mind boggling! So they kill your baby and that's it, life is cheap, there are too many babies in Egypt anyway, who cares sort of attitude


That's so heartbreaking and shocking. Plain awful. I can only imagine how the parents must feel. It's very sad. 

The clinic my son was 'assigned' too is right by rubbish, flies, mosquitoes and fleas! Which is another reason why I refused to take him and when I asked for another clinic were told the one I went to was the 'best' for the routine WHO immunizations. Which is another reason why I rather delay him. I know I'm lucky to have that choice!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> That's so heartbreaking and shocking. Plain awful. I can only imagine how the parents must feel. It's very sad.
> 
> The clinic my son was 'assigned' too is right by rubbish, flies, mosquitoes and fleas! Which is another reason why I refused to take him and when I asked for another clinic were told the one I went to was the 'best' for the routine WHO immunizations. Which is another reason why I rather delay him. I know I'm lucky to have that choice!


I have a clinical background and I do all my sub-q and IM injections myself

For kids a little emla cream or ametop numbs the area - if you can get it, if you can find some 28g slins or 25g 1.00 oranges they are probably thinner and better than the ones they use 

That's what I like about Egypt- the pharmacy is like a DIY shop to me


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Will say this is one thing I will miss in the not having to obtain a prescription for near on everything and saving the hassle of waiting days on end to see the GP or a repeat prescription!


----------

